

Lightspeed Summer Fellowship - kparikh
http://lsvp.com/summer-fellowships/
Earn up to $45,000 this summer to build your startup at Lightspeed!<p>Are you an aspiring entrepreneur looking for more than an internship this summer? How about getting quality time with some of the investors behind companies like Nest, Snapchat, TaskRabbit and GrubHub? Follow in the footsteps of the founders of Pinterest, Pulse and Lark.  Lightspeed Venture Partners’ is now accepting applications for its Summer Fellowship Program.<p>What exactly is Lightspeed’s Fellowship Program?  Think of it like a scholarship - we provide resources, mentorship and guidance so you can spend your summer experiencing what it is like to build a company. Now in its 7th year, the program’s alumni include over 150 fellows, including Ben Silbermann of Pinterest, and a number of successful founders of companies.<p>Each selected team will receive $5,000 per team and $10,000 per team member, mentoring from Lightspeed’s partners, space at Lightspeed’s office in Menlo Park, CA and additional resources to help you make connections and get started. Fellows are under no obligation to Lightspeed and we receive no equity as part of the program.<p>To see a short video about the program here: http://bit.ly/VXOsN4<p>Applications are due March 22, 2013.  For more information about the program, past participants and the application check out: http://lsvp.com/summer-fellowships/<p>--
Krish Parikh
Lightspeed Venture Partners
======
kparikh
Application deadline is March 22, 2013

